
APOD: LIGO detects gravity waves... - AliCollins
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html
======
AliCollins
Currently a "Placeholder APOD" until the LIGO Press Conference at 11AM
(ET)...we're waiting!!

------
AliCollins
...and now there is an interesting image showing the signals from the twin
LIGO detectors - fantastic!!

